# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  کمک در ایجاد getRight

## haghft

سلام خدمت دوستان گلم. :بوس: 
همونطور که می دونید متد getLeft در mootools وجود داره من میخوام متد getRight رو بهش اضافه کنم تا برای راست چین  شدن منوی فارسی ازش استفاده کنم!لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------

